# Bump or Bust Mogul Competition - 1/22/11



## Greg (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.skisundown.com/worxcms_published/events_page131.shtml

Who's down?


----------



## mondeo (Sep 22, 2010)

Hooray, it's the day before I break a ski this year! I'll actually have experience using the skis I'm on!

I just hope my poles survive this time.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2010)

> Bump or Bust Mogul Competition
> JANUARY 22, 2011 - Bump or Bust Mogul Competition
> New location for this 5th annual mid-season bump competition.  The only one of its kind in Southern New England.  We’re going to create a world class bump comp venue that has become expected of our Mountain Operations team.  This event caters to people looking to get a taste of the competitive bump scene or simply to socialize with others while having fun on the moguls.
> 
> ...




5th annual, really?

new location = nor  easter? or will they build something different for the comp?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice AZ plug! 8)

I'll be there for sure!

It is hard to believe it's already the 5th, but it is, can't wait. :beer:

Gary, the last I heard they were going to build a course just for this event either on the bottom of Temptor or Gunny.  I don't think Nor'Easter would work too well for an event.  It'll be interesting to see what they come up with.  I have confidence that it will be good though!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> 5th annual, really?
> 
> new location = nor  easter? or will they build something different for the comp?



wow, 5 years?  I think the math might be off.  Its the 4th year by my count.  

1st year winner was the tele guy, then Dave A., then Pat T. and now this year.  Am i forgetting a year?

regardless, great job Sundown. 

No way could it be on Nor Easter though.  You wouldnt be able to see a complete course from any one vantage point.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2010)

The last I heard was there will be a specific course built either on Gunbarrel or the lower section of Stinger/Ex (far skier's left) where the big air jump usually gets put later in the season. I think the latter is a better spot. Great visibility from the chair.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> The last I heard was there will be a specific course built either on Gunbarrel or the lower section of Stinger/Ex (far skier's left) where the big air jump usually gets put later in the season. I think the latter is a better spot. Great visibility from the chair.



Yeah, Stinger/Ex is what I meant, not Temptor...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> wow, 5 years?  I think the math might be off.  Its the 4th year by my count.
> 
> 1st year winner was the tele guy, then Dave A., then Pat T. and now this year.  Am i forgetting a year?
> 
> ...



I think they are refering to the number of comps, not years. Some years had 2.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I think they are refering to the number of comps, not years. Some years had 2.



Annual would mean years, yes?

also, if you added them all up, this would be number six.  3 on temptor and two on gunny plus this year.  

DONT F#$K WITH MY MATH SKILLLLZZZZZZ


----------



## mondeo (Sep 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I think they are refering to the number of comps, not years. Some years had 2.


A. Then it would be 6th. 5 is right out!

B. Then they're not annual. It's more of an annual-biannual hybrid.

C. Who really cares?


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2010)

mondeo said:


> C. Who really cares?



This is AZ. Everyone's a friggin' know-it-all bitch ass whining poser mo-fo with an attitude....

:razz:


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2010)

mondeo said:


> C. Who really cares?




I know you do big fella.  Arguing minutia is your specialty!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> This is AZ. Everyone's a friggin' know-it-all bitch ass whining poser mo-fo with an attitude....
> 
> :razz:



I was going to use this as a lead-in to start the trash talking, but now that AZ regulars like 180 and Frank, etc. regularly compete, I'll stay quiet. It was more fun when 2knees was the only guy to beat. He's always up for talking smack... 

Glad to see it's off Temptor and it sounds like some care will be put into building the course. They made a good effort with a ton of last minute snowmaking on Temptor last year, but that course was really a bit of a disaster. Building fresh a few days out will be better.


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2010)

1st bump comp (Jan 2008 ), 2nd (S7 #1, March 2008 ), 3rd (Jan 2009), 4th (S7 #2, March 2009), so this would be the 5th bump comp overall. 

I have new camera equipment on the way. Hopefully, I can figure out this fancy stuff by then!


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> Annual would mean years, yes?
> 
> also, if you added them all up, this would be number six.  3 on temptor and two on gunny plus this year.
> 
> DONT F#$K WITH MY MATH SKILLLLZZZZZZ


When was the 3rd on Temptor that I'm missing? Didn't this start in 2008?


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2010)

severine said:


> When was the 3rd on Temptor that I'm missing? Didn't this start in 2008?



March 2008 (Temptor), Jan 2009 (Temptor), March 2009 (Gunny), Jan 2010 (Temptor), Mar 2010 (Gunny).

This will be the 6th.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2010)

severine said:


> 1st bump comp (Jan 2008 ), 2nd (S7 #1, March 2008 ), 3rd (Jan 2009), 4th (S7 #2, March 2009), so this would be the 5th bump comp overall.



you, my friend, are *WRONG*  :wink:

Hey, i can be a know it all too, since everyone else on AZ is lately.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> I was going to use this as a lead-in to start the trash talking, but now that AZ regulars like 180 and Frank, etc. regularly compete, I'll stay quiet. It was more fun when 2knees was the only guy to beat. He's always up for talking smack...



i'll talk all the smack you want.  Those guys are in another league so it doesnt even really count.


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> you, my friend, are *WRONG*  :wink:
> 
> Hey, i can be a know it all too, since everyone else on AZ is lately.





Greg said:


> March 2008 (Temptor), Jan 2009 (Temptor), March 2009 (Gunny), Jan 2010 (Temptor), Mar 2010 (Gunny).
> 
> This will be the 6th.



My head hurts. I knew there was 1 hanging out there without an S7, and I knew the first was in 2008, just somehow messed up my years. (In that, in my head when I typed it, I was thinking now was 2009 ) I think I need more coffee..... And less stress.


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2010)

And be nice.... i'll have video capability.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2010)

That was a quality space-out moment right there...


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> That was a quality space-out moment right there...



I'm blaming it on allergies, stress from a math exam this morning, and a migraine that's in the works. I hate when I can feel it coming on but I can't do anything about it...

Or maybe the bleach is seeping into my brain. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2010)

I thought there were two years that we had just the one Temptor event??? :-?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I thought there were two years that we had just the one Temptor event??? :-?



Nope, I guess not...  So this will be the 4th annual then???  Either way, a good time for sure! :beer:


----------



## mondeo (Sep 22, 2010)

2knees said:


> I know you do big fella. Arguing minutia is your specialty!!


I don't actually care about minutia*e, *I just enjoy arguing it. As I demonstrated by points A and B.

But pointing out a 4th/5th/6th type error falls too close to pointing out bad grammar or spelling to me. I was trying to seperate my minutiae arguing habit from pointing out a simple mistake.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I don't actually care about minutia*e, *I just enjoy arguing it. As I demonstrated by points A and B.
> 
> But pointing out a 4th/5th/6th type error falls too close to pointing out bad grammar or spelling to me. I was trying to seperate my minutiae arguing habit from pointing out a simple mistake.



hey that's great.  good for you.  keep up the good work chief.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> The last I heard was there will be a specific course built either on Gunbarrel or the lower section of Stinger/Ex (far skier's left) where the big air jump usually gets put later in the season. I think the latter is a better spot. Great visibility from the chair.



i checked their webcam, they just finished setting up the course


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i checked their webcam, they just finished setting up the course



When I checked the webcam I got this:



> You're current browser does not support this feature. Please use Internet Explorer to view the webcam. You can download the latest version here.



:smash:


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2010)

I.E. sucks. Boo.

BTW, it should be "your" not "you're."


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 22, 2010)

severine said:


> I.E. sucks. Boo.
> 
> BTW, it should be "your" not "you're."



We went to an open house the other day at a local Catholic HS for Iceman.  The english teacher said they do not allow students to do reports on computers for just that reason.


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> We went to an open house the other day at a local Catholic HS for Iceman.  The english teacher said they do not allow students to do reports on computers for just that reason.



Because I.E. sucks? Or because they can't figure out the difference between you're and your?  

Seriously, what do they do--hand write? How archaic!


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 22, 2010)

severine said:


> Because I.E. sucks? Or because they can't figure out the difference between you're and your?
> 
> 
> Seriously, what do they do--hand write? How archaic!




your you're stuff

On computers they have grammar check, spell check etc.  It apparently hinders their complete understanding of the english language


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> your you're stuff
> 
> On computers they have grammar check, spell check etc.  It apparently hinders their complete understanding of the english language



I have news for them: this was a problem before home computers were prevalent.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 22, 2010)

severine said:


> I have news for them: this was a problem before home computers were prevalent.



Actually I disagree.  I equate the degradation of our english proficiency to the rise of the computer/Internet.  Back in my grandfathers day, when everything was either hand written or typed there were far less their/there/they're grammatical and spelling errors.

These days it is such a problem that you get beaten down when you point out an error of this sort - grammar police and such.  People really just don't care to write correctly and that is sad, IMHO.

Now how we got on this subject in the mogul comp thread, well that's one for the ages (as Billy Crystal said).  I apologize for going off on a tangent...


----------



## Madroch (Sep 23, 2010)

Back on topic-- For second year in a row the Jan bump comp is on local cubscout Pinewood Derby day-- we need better coordination amoung the planners of big annual events.... I would have thought, with a local bumper (and AZ lurker) running our Derby this year that this would not occur.... perhaps next year I will lobby the Sundown side instead.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Actually I disagree.  I equate the degradation of our english proficiency to the rise of the computer/Internet.  Back in my grandfathers day, when everything was either hand written or typed there were far less their/there/they're grammatical and spelling errors.
> 
> These days it is such a problem that you get beaten down when you point out an error of this sort - grammar police and such.  People really just don't care to write correctly and that is sad, IMHO.
> 
> Now how we got on this subject in the mogul comp thread, well that's one for the ages (as Billy Crystal said).  I apologize for going off on a tangent...



I would suggest that basic math skills have declined as well.........

That is somewhat relevant to this thread :lol:


----------



## severine (Sep 23, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I would suggest that basic math skills have declined as well.........
> 
> That is somewhat relevant to this thread :lol:


:lol:


----------



## severine (Sep 23, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I would suggest that basic math skills have declined as well.........
> 
> That is somewhat relevant to this thread :lol:


My Math for Business and Economics class does not allow calculators or computers at all.

Back on topic... who's up for this challenge?

I may need to invest in a better zoom lens between now and the Bump Comp.... :idea:


----------



## mondeo (Dec 5, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Back on topic-- For second year in a row the Jan bump comp is on local cubscout Pinewood Derby day-- we need better coordination amoung the planners of big annual events.... I would have thought, with a local bumper (and AZ lurker) running our Derby this year that this would not occur.... perhaps next year I will lobby the Sundown side instead.


Also, same weekend as the Dew Tour. Tough decision to be made.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 13, 2010)

Any updates as to where they are going to put the course this year?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> Any updates as to where they are going to put the course this year?



On skiers left on Ex according to the boys on Facebook.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> On skiers left on Ex according to the boys on Facebook.



interesting choice.  i guess they're gonna knock down the big air and run it from the end of stinger down.  nice viewing from the deck.   lots-o-straightlining gonna happen with that pitch though.  

anyway, i like the idea. gets them more exposure for that comp.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> interesting choice.  i guess they're gonna knock down the big air and run it from the end of stinger down.  nice viewing from the deck.   lots-o-straightlining gonna happen with that pitch though.
> 
> anyway, i like the idea. gets them more exposure for that comp.



Why wouldn't they leave the big air jump as one of the kickers?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Why wouldn't they leave the big air jump as one of the kickers?



because getting killed isnt one of the scoring categories.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> because getting killed isnt one of the scoring categories.



yet


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ski-Sundown-Moguls/135750739814780


----------



## mondeo (Dec 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> because getting killed isnt one of the scoring categories.


Bah,  with the measley kickers they normally have I won't be able to get enough air for a back double full.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Bah,  with the measley kickers they normally have I won't be able to get enough air for a back double full.



no lay - tuck - tuck triple?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 13, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ski-Sundown-Moguls/135750739814780




http://10.1.10.15:15871/cgi-bin/blockpage.cgi?ws-session=2499981883


----------



## 2knees (Dec 13, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> no lay - tuck - tuck triple?



i believe the technical name is the kick ass blaster....


----------



## Madroch (Dec 13, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> yet



is it too late for some water ramp training???


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> interesting choice.  i guess they're gonna knock down the big air and run it from the end of stinger down.  nice viewing from the deck.   lots-o-straightlining gonna happen with that pitch though.
> 
> anyway, i like the idea. gets them more exposure for that comp.



I was looking at the area this weekend, and yeah, a bit flatter than Temptor, but very similar to the bottom of Gunbarrel. With some snow farming/plowing they can probably build something with decent pitch. I love the idea of base area and lift one visibility....should increase interest.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> http://10.1.10.15:15871/cgi-bin/blockpage.cgi?ws-session=2499981883



http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2186185/how_to_get_past_websense_and_surfcontrol.html

:wink:


----------



## mondeo (Dec 13, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2186185/how_to_get_past_websense_and_surfcontrol.html
> 
> :wink:


AKA how to get fired 101.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2010)

mondeo said:


> AKA how to get fired 101.



oh please, there are plenty of better ways to get fired.



http://online.wsj.com/article/SB118539543272477927.html


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2011)

ok, so 2 weeks away.. riding up lift 1 today looks like they've cleared out lower stinger to the left of the chair (as you go up) and i assume this is where they'll do the comp?  when does seeding begin?


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 8, 2011)

You are correct about the site. When will depend on the weather. It looks like we have a chance for snow mid-week this week and also at the end of next weekend (for what that is worth). I'd like to wait until after MLK. That monday night.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 8, 2011)

Hoping you don't flatten noreaster until stinger is seeded-- would hate to have powder next week or weekend and no bumps...


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 8, 2011)

Nor' easter will stay until we move to Gunny. We may even keep bumps on both sides of Exhibition. I have to see how other feel about it.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 8, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Nor' easter will stay until we move to Gunny. We may even keep bumps on both sides of Exhibition. I have to see how other feel about it.



Now that truly is "my kind of mountain"--

PS the others are fine with both sides of EX bumped...I checked.


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Now that truly is "my kind of mountain"--
> 
> PS the others are fine with both sides of EX bumped...I checked.



No we're not!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Madroch (Jan 9, 2011)

Aw, come on sev, bumpers can ski on zee right side and zee left side, and Rudy and you "others" can ski right in zee middle, No?


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Aw, come on sev, bumpers can ski on zee right side and zee left side, and Rudy and you "others" can ski right in zee middle, No?



I'll give you a middle you can kiss!


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> ok, so 2 weeks away.. riding up lift 1 today looks like they've cleared out lower stinger to the left of the chair (as you go up) and i assume this is where they'll do the comp?  when does seeding begin?





Chris Sullivan said:


> You are correct about the site.



I'm confused about the site. Are you talking from where that jump was and down through Ex to the skier's left of the fan gun "islands" in the middle?



Chris Sullivan said:


> We may even keep bumps on both sides of Exhibition. I have to see how other feel about it.





Madroch said:


> PS the others are fine with both sides of EX bumped...I checked.





severine said:


> No we're not!!!!!! :angry:



I was assuming the comp course would be far skier's left on Ex where the big air jumps usually are (now where they have that barrel bonk thing). If so, how is leaving the skier's right bumps on Ex up (which are probably the best they've ever been) any different than when the last fenced off section of the park is in place?

If the course is going to be looker's left of lift one as riding up, then yeah, Ex bumps probably will have to go.

BTW, my daughter's birthday party is this day. It's in the morning so I still hope to get to the mountain in the afternoon, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to get there in time to compete. Hope to be able to attend and heckle though (and ski the course after the comp for a while).


----------



## Madroch (Jan 11, 2011)

severine said:


> I'll give you a middle you can kiss!



Truly Callahanesque....;-)

I too am confused as to location of the course... but I have the pinewood derby so will only be a late arriving spectator/heckler.  My interest is therefore purely invested in the skiing in process and lobbying to keep the course around as long as possible post event.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

Greg said:


> I'm confused about the site. Are you talking from where that jump was and down through Ex to the skier's left of the fan gun "islands" in the middle?
> 
> .



not sure how high up it will start but this is where i figured it would be:


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice artist's rendition! 

That's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

severine said:


> Nice artist's rendition!
> .



that is actually my intended route for the 1st solo qualifying run.  i'm looking to score  bonus points for GS turns in a seeded bump field.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2011)

Huh... The way I understood it the course would be on the other side of the fence, where the big air used to go (where the barrel bonk is now).


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Huh... The way I understood it the course would be on the other side of the fence, where the big air used to go (where the barrel bonk is now).



That's what I thought too. If it is indeed where Gary is showing, Ex bumps are gonna have to go.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 11, 2011)

Whatever happened to the Big Air jump?  I'm guessing, from the contents of the new liability waiver I had to sign this year, it was a risk casualty?


----------



## Madroch (Jan 11, 2011)

NOTE:  It posed no risk to me....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> . riding up lift 1 today looks like they've cleared out lower stinger to the left of the chair (as you go up) and i assume this is where they'll do the comp?





Chris Sullivan said:


> You are correct about the site.



this is all i've heard, maybe we can get an update?


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2011)

Madroch said:


> NOTE:  It posed no risk to me....



?


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 11, 2011)

the vibert is correct.... 

we're going to put the bumps after the s rail and go down to the landing area of the cannon feature.  should work out awesome.  its a good consistant pitch, with pleanty of room for spectators.  with the amount of kids coming through that area, they should ski in really quickly.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Whatever happened to the Big Air jump?  I'm guessing, from the contents of the new liability waiver I had to sign this year, it was a risk casualty?



My understanding is that the big air catered to a very small percentage of the park population.  This year they're trying to build a park that's more useful to a larger percentage.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 11, 2011)

Greg said:


> ?



no risk because I rarely went over it, and when I did, it was at mach snail.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 11, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Whatever happened to the Big Air jump? I'm guessing, from the contents of the new liability waiver I had to sign this year, it was a risk casualty?


 


bvibert said:


> My understanding is that the big air catered to a very small percentage of the park population. This year they're trying to build a park that's more useful to a larger percentage.


I thought the big air was just a late season competition thing anyways. The jump they had skier's right up top wasn't that much smaller as the air they had at the bottom most of last year.

Not that it matters. The park will be lame until they put in a step up with some good kick.


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Not that it matters. The park will be lame until they put in a step up with some good kick.



Not to mention the lack of a small to mid-size half-pipe... :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2011)

severine said:


> Not to mention the lack of a small to mid-size half-pipe... :roll:



You stole my line. :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Jan 11, 2011)

severine said:


> Not to mention the lack of a small to mid-size half-pipe... :roll:


That too.


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 17, 2011)

Is the course set up for Saturday and are they going to have one jump or two? I should be down for this one..


----------



## powhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

Jarrod told me they were setting it up tonight, Should be good if we get that forcasted snow..I think they are going with 1 kicker...Ill post up some pics tomorrow if I go .....How was MRG friday?

Steveo


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 17, 2011)

Friday was good and Sunday was even better. Looks like you guys had a good day at Snow also.


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 17, 2011)

*Hart Ski Demo on Saturday 1/22*

Jay from Hart Skis will be joining us the day of Bumps or Bust. 
Stop by say hi and check out some skis.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2011)

have they announced the prizes yet?


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> have they announced the prizes yet?



I'll be bringing them along!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2011)

As crazy as it sounds, this sleet might be the best thing for some newly seeded bumps. Hopefully, Friday delivered with a nice powder top coating.

I should be there Saturday. Not sure if I can make it over in time to compete, but I'm going to try. If not, I'll heckle and take pics.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2011)

Greg said:


> As crazy as it sounds, this sleet might be the best thing for some newly seeded bumps. Hopefully, Friday delivered with a nice powder top coating.
> 
> I should be there Saturday. Not sure if I can make it over in time to compete, but I'm going to try. If not, I'll heckle and take pics.



did they seed last night?


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> did they seed last night?



Dunno for sure. Hopefully Jarrod or Chris will chime in. And with pics if they did.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> did they seed last night?



Tonight.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Greg said:


> Tonight.


I fear ugliness.

Well, not really fear, but expect. Not gonna be enough traffic from Wednesday to Saturday morning to ski them in, especially as ice bumps. Might just skip the thing.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2011)

I think they'll setup fine.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 18, 2011)

We have these things called snow guns, if the 4 to 8 does not happen Thursday overnight.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I think they'll setup fine.


Yep, they'll set up.



Chris Sullivan said:


> We have these things called snow guns, if the 4 to 8 does not happen Thursday overnight.


I know you guys will do what you can, but they aren't going to change shape that much with only a Friday night of traffic on some fresh snow. And you can't really step & slip ice bumps effectively. But I'll do my part over the next three nights, and make the call Friday night.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll be there competing saturday regardless of the condition of the bumps.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2011)

2knees said:


> I'll be there competing saturday regardless of the condition of the bumps.



This


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2011)

i'll be signed up and participating.. whether i compete is yet to be seen.  

we get a trophy for participation, right?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll be there Friday night to help ski them in.  Anybody else gonna join me?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there Friday night to help ski them in.  Anybody else gonna join me?



Don't wear yourself out for the comp


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there Friday night to help ski them in.



I just hope you do it the right way...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2011)

Greg said:


> I just hope you do it the right way...



if the course sucks (it won't) on Saturday we'll know who to blame :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Don't wear yourself out for the comp





Greg said:


> I just hope you do it the right way...





gmcunni said:


> if the course sucks (it won't) on Saturday we'll know who to blame :smash:



I don't see any of you jokers volunteering to help out...  Step up to the plate or STFU...


----------



## mondeo (Jan 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I don't see any of you jokers volunteering to help out... Step up to the plate or STFU...


I do believe 2 out of the 3 were directed at me...


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I do believe 2 out of the 3 were directed at me...



Not sure about the other one, but mine definitely was. :razz: 

A chance I'll be able to sneak out Friday night. Maybe.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2011)

Greg said:


> A chance I'll be able to sneak out Friday night. Maybe.



See ya on the hill!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I don't see any of you jokers volunteering to help out...  Step up to the plate or STFU...



you asked about Friday, i plan on being there Thursday night.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I do believe 2 out of the 3 were directed at me...



i was picking on bvibert


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you asked about Friday, i plan on being there Thursday night.



So, if they're screwed up when I get there on Friday then I know who to blame...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> So, if they're screwed up when I get there on Friday then I know who to blame...



mondeo :smash:


----------



## mondeo (Jan 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> So, if they're screwed up when I get there on Friday then I know who to blame...


I'm planning on being there all three nights.

For supervision if nothing else.


----------



## Greg (Jan 19, 2011)

Hard to tell for sure, but based on the Web cam, I think I see bumps at the bottom of the course area on Stinger/Ex.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 19, 2011)

send Carrie over on a recon mission.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 19, 2011)

We will put up some pics soon.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 19, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> We will put up some pics soon.



thanks!


----------



## severine (Jan 19, 2011)

2knees said:


> send Carrie over on a recon mission.



Sorry--first day back in classes. I'm stuck in Waterbury all day.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 19, 2011)

severine said:


> Sorry--first day back in classes. I'm stuck in Waterbury all day.



consider this thread a doctors note to get out of class.


----------



## 180 (Jan 19, 2011)

So what are the prizes this year?


----------



## mondeo (Jan 20, 2011)

Kickers are currently booters. Need more kick.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 20, 2011)

Pics of the course?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> We will put up some pics soon.



what's your definition of soon?  ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> what's your definition of soon?  ;-)



Hopefully they've been too busy sculpting the bumps to perfection to take any pics... :beer:


----------



## 180 (Jan 20, 2011)

How cold is this going to be


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2011)

180 said:


> How cold is this going to be



Tonight: Snow, mainly after midnight. Low around 18. Calm wind. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Friday: Snow, mainly before noon. High near 29. Calm wind becoming west between 8 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

Friday Night: A slight chance of snow showers before midnight. Mostly clear, with a low around 6. Wind chill values as low as -6. West wind between 9 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

*Saturday: Partly sunny, with a high near 12. Northwest wind around 8 mph. 
*


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2011)

180 said:


> How cold is this going to be



Looks like we'll be lucky to get into the teens...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you asked about Friday, i plan on being there Thursday night.



car trouble, didn't go tonight.. will be there saturday tho.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> car trouble, didn't go tonight.. will be there saturday tho.



What happened, was it the GMC?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What happened, was it the GMC?



GMC in for some vibration issues but putting in the new parts (under warranty) was taking longer than expected so i don't have a car. my son had already taken "his" car to work and wife had to take daughter places so i am odd man out with no transportation.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2011)

my spy on the hill sent this over -


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2011)

a few more


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2011)

kickers are in too -


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2011)

Gary beat me to it, but:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks rad. Should be sweet with this snow we're getting.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 21, 2011)

kurt re-seeded the lines with fresh soft snow.  we're going to be in wicked good shape.   good stuff


----------



## mondeo (Jan 21, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> kurt re-seeded the lines with fresh soft snow. we're going to be in wicked good shape. good stuff


Wait, so my stepping Wednesday night was in vain?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Wait, so my stepping Wednesday night was in vain?



step off bro


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> step off bro


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2011)

so who from az is competing.  I know steve-o is out and greg has a b-day party.  

roll call
2knees
madriverjack
gmcunni
bvibert.


anyone else?


----------



## Madroch (Jan 21, 2011)

out- Pinewood Derby.  They canceled it this morning b/c school was closed today, and than later uncancaled it.  Just when I thought I was out... they sucked me back in.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Just when I thought I was out... they sucked me back in.




well played,  keeping with today's psuedo theme.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 21, 2011)

new bumps are officially skied in.  come rip em up.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 21, 2011)

Can you please leave the course up until tues night or later?

steveo


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 21, 2011)

I should be booted up and ready to go around 11.  Anyone going to be around that early and want to ski?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2011)

madriverjack said:


> I should be booted up and ready to go around 11.  Anyone going to be around that early and want to ski?



i should be there around the same time, will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> so who from az is competing.  I know steve-o is out and greg has a b-day party.
> 
> roll call
> 2knees
> ...



I _think_ 180 said he was coming??


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2011)

I won't be on the snow until 12-12:30.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> so who from az is competing.  I know steve-o is out and greg has a b-day party.
> 
> roll call
> 2knees
> ...



I'm gonna try to get there in time. We'll see...


----------



## powbmps (Jan 21, 2011)

Good luck guys!  Looking forward to some documentation of the event.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 22, 2011)

brendan is setting the spectator fence.  the finish line is painted and the Hart Skis truck is in place.   we'll be fine tuning the jumps in a few (more coffee first) and get the event banner / signage up shortly.  come session the course.  it'll be open for practice right up until the start of the event.


----------

